# brownies and choc chip cookies



## swedzfish2 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm curious if people can tell the difference between boxed brownies and cc cookies? I ask bec this commercial kitchen I rent only sells boxed stuff (Pillsbury/Ghiradelli). I can tell the difference but I'm a foodie. This place I rent has sooooooooooooo many catering orders. I assume they do it bec it's easier but to me nothing like a homemade cookie esp when your catering.

Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

which people? obviously, if they are selling a ton of them they don't care to change, why would they?


----------

